# Aussi Yuma prop image



## DrBlueThumb (Feb 18, 2012)

Here are some of my first images:


----------



## Greg_o (Mar 4, 2010)

wtf please explain further


----------



## DrBlueThumb (Feb 18, 2012)

Will try to explain:


----------



## DrBlueThumb (Feb 18, 2012)

song: Forever Young


----------



## DrBlueThumb (Feb 18, 2012)

Calling DrBlueThumb, Calling DrBlueThumb, We need more slicer's and dicer's along with some r475d7 --p.

Cypress Hill- Dr.GreenThumb

google

parental advisory!



















Song: I Can Only Imagine (with lyrics) - MercyMe






Song: SHOUT TO THE LORD (LYRICS)


----------



## DrBlueThumb (Feb 18, 2012)

Song: we are young






Recordia

Recordias have microscoptic algae, called zooxanthellae, living with in their tissues. These symbiotic plants perform photosynthesis, and provide their host anemone with additional nutrition in the form of energy-rich compounds like sugars and starches.

Sea anemones are member's of the Phylum Cnidaria group. Close relatives to corals. Unlike their close relatives the coral, they do not produce hard skeltons.

The contractile cells pull against the gastrovascular cavity, which acts as a hydrostatic skeleton.

They all have a simple soft body with two major tissue layer's arranged around a central gut cavity. A ring of tentacles surrounds a central mouth, and the tenticles have stinging cells which contain Nematocysts used for food capture and defense.

Sea anemones have no brain, but have a central nervous system they use to communicate between different body parts.

cilia (short hair like appendages) lining the gut circulate water,delivering nutrients and oxygen, and removing waste from the cells of the gut lining.
They beat in rhythmic waves, providing locomotion of liquids.


----------



## RR37 (Nov 6, 2012)

Both informative and entertaining !


----------



## DrBlueThumb (Feb 18, 2012)

Thank you very much.


----------



## DrBlueThumb (Feb 18, 2012)

The future belongs to those who believe in their DREAMS.


----------



## DrBlueThumb (Feb 18, 2012)

Deep Ocean Mysteries and Wonders - David Gallo


----------



## darryl_v (Aug 26, 2011)

Yes.... That just happened.


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

darryl_v said:


> Yes.... That just happened.


did it? I thought someone spiked my drink...


----------



## DrBlueThumb (Feb 18, 2012)

Not sure what you're talking about.


----------



## DrBlueThumb (Feb 18, 2012)

Song Diva Dance:


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

fesso clown said:


> did it? I thought someone spiked my drink...


I was just kidding BTW, thanks for sharing, amazing images and Doc.


----------



## DrBlueThumb (Feb 18, 2012)

Song: Sitting on the dock of the bay.


----------



## uniboob (Dec 29, 2012)

you still alive blue thumb? or did the yumas team up on you?


----------



## DrBlueThumb (Feb 18, 2012)

lol

Still here,

Feeling a little sick.


----------



## darryl_v (Aug 26, 2011)

Tanks can wait......get healthy first! Good luck.


----------



## DrBlueThumb (Feb 18, 2012)

Will do, thanks.


----------



## DrBlueThumb (Feb 18, 2012)

Corals, corals, corals, they're as fascinating as candle lights.


----------



## DrBlueThumb (Feb 18, 2012)

more pics to come in another thread


----------

